# HELP - How do I confirm my attendance on the attendees list



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

I have put my name down for the Somerset Rally and have paid the organisers, however how do I now confirm my attendance on the attendees list, I though you just had to double click on the word NO as being unconfirmed. Could someone tell me the correct procedure.

Thank you

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Would you like me to confirm you now?


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Confirmation for Somerset Rally*

Yes please. We are arriving (probably late) on Friday 12. 2 adults and 1 child

Thank you

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

all done


----------

